# Metal genres as typings



## Templeofdecay (Jan 20, 2018)

I know any type can listen to any type of music in general.
But for fun id like to know what genres of metal fit each of the 16 personalities


----------



## 14parceps (Dec 16, 2017)

You can find any type under any metal genre...cant stress that enough.

Anyways all i got
Power metal-esfp
Black metal-intj
Death metal-estp


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Nah, ESTP are the embodiment of glam metal: Sex, drugs, rock n' roll. That mid 80's movement looked like it was full of them.


----------



## 14parceps (Dec 16, 2017)

Stevester said:


> Nah, ESTP are the embodiment of glam metal: Sex, drugs, rock n' roll. That mid 80's movement looked like it was full of them.


I always associated glam metal with esfp along with power metal.
I only choose estp for death metal because it's loud,fast and aggressive and can be very technical.Reminds me that a estp would love something like that. 

Also to add more to the topic
Prog metal-entp and intp


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

No actual reasoning behind this, just for fun:

Ni - death metal
Si - folk metal
Fe - nu-metal
Fi - goth metal
Se - power metal
Te - doom metal
Ti - heavy metal


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

This list sucks, but I tried.

ISTJ: Folk Metal
ISFJ: Symphonic Metal
ESTJ: Heavy Metal
ESFJ: Pop Metal

INTJ: Black Metal
INFJ: Doom Metal
ENTJ: Thrash Metal
ENFJ: Post-Metal (couldn't think of anything tbh)

ISTP: Technical Death Metal
ISFP: Gothic Metal
ESTP: Groove Metal
ESFP: Power Metal

INTP: Progressive Metal
INFP: Melodic Death Metal (Insomnium type)
ENTP: Melodic Death Metal (Scar Symmetry type)
ENFP: Avant-Garde Metal


----------



## Templeofdecay (Jan 20, 2018)

Black metal-intj,entj,istp
Death metal-estp,istp,esfp,entj
Power metal-esfp,estp
Doom metal-infj,istp

I feel like TPs and TJs make up a lot of the metal scene.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

14parceps said:


> I always associated glam metal with esfp along with power metal.
> I only choose estp for death metal because it's loud,fast and aggressive and can be very technical.Reminds me that a estp would love something like that.
> 
> Also to add more to the topic
> Prog metal-entp and intp


Glam is VERY MUCH estp because there's this constant bragging/cocky component to it (tert Fe). Just take a look at Steel Panther who quite obviously satirize the genre. Doesn't mean they're all ESTP I'm just saying the genre as whole is very ESTP-ish. 

SFP however is probably BY FAR the most common type of heavy metal musicians because it just makes total sense (Fi emotional depth mixed with Se intensity)


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

I know some of these are styles rather than genres, but the specific ones seemed fitting, I don't know just my thoughts.

ENTP: Nu metal
INTP: Djent 
ENFP: Avante-garde metal
INFP: Gothic metal

ENTJ: Thrash metal
INTJ: Industrial metal 
ENFJ: Neo-classical metal
INFJ: Classic metal

ESTJ: Black metal
ISTJ: Metalcore
ESFJ: Symphonic metal
ISFJ: Folk metal

ESTP: Rap metal
ISTP: Speed metal
ESFP: Glam metal
ISFP: Kawaii metal (e.g. baby metal)


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

> Ni - death metal
> Si - folk metal
> Fe - nu-metal
> Fi - goth metal
> ...


Thought I would add music to these!

Part 1 (Ni, Si, Fe)

* *






Ni




genre: melodic death metal

Si








genres: folk, melodic death, power, black metal

Fe








genres: nu metal, rock

(I know it's supposed to be for each mbti type, but there's too many types!


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Part 2 (Fi, Se, Ne, Ti, Te)

* *





Fi




genres: gothic, doom, melodic death

Ne




genre: symphonic, power, folk

Se




genres: heavy metal, kawaii metal

Te




genres: death metal

Ti




genres: progressive, extreme metal, melodic death


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

olivebranch said:


> istj: Metalcore


yes!!


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Metal as a whole is INTP. There's also a lot one degree apart from INTP (INTJ, INFP, ISTP, ENTP).

Even the metal genres that seem like they'd be different probably aren't when it comes to the musicians themselves. The division of metal into all these separate subgenre scenes seems to stifle creativity anyway (is it just me or is there always a new popular "technical death metal" band that sounds just the same as all the others?). I guess you could try to look at the types of the pioneers and other musicians but even a lot of bands are pretty diverse personality-wise.


----------



## Powermetalfan (Feb 4, 2018)

I always wondered about this. 
This is very interesting.

Folk metal is istj to to me.
Black metal is intj and entj. 
Progressive metal or bands like Mastodon seem entp or intp.

For those that have heard and listened to The band rotting christ what typing do you guys think that band is? Or the singer sakis tolis?


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Black metal as a collective seems to have INxP values. I don't get the ENTJ or even INTJ typing at all.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Why the hell is folk metal an ISTJ thing? Because folk = classic = old = ISTJ boring farts ultimately like it?

Although on the other hand, I wouldn't be surprised if many SJs would list some 80's band as their favorite metal act.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Stevester said:


> Why the hell is folk metal an ISTJ thing? Because folk = classic = old = ISTJ boring farts ultimately like it?
> 
> Although on the other hand, I wouldn't be surprised if many SJs would list some 80's band as their favorite metal act.


You're kind of contracting yourself :laughing:


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

That's why I used the conjunction sentence _''Although on the other hand''_


----------



## jackinthehat9087 (6 d ago)

Black metal overall is an INTP/INTJ sub genre


----------



## Shodan (Nov 17, 2016)

jackinthehat9087 said:


> Black metal overall is an INTP/INTJ sub genre


Djent is even more so 😄


----------

